# Puppy foot stuck in cage and she freaked out



## brandeeno (Jan 3, 2012)

Last night, our 3 month old’s foot got stuck in her cage and she freaked out. She yelped like it was the end of the world and really scared my wife and I. 

She often does the sleeping on her back with belly in the air. Her feet usually are up against the cage wall, and often stick thru the cage holes. I guess, her foot got stuck in there as she tried to turn over… by the time we got to her, her body was tummy down, but foot was still stuck upside down. Just as I attempted to open the door and rescue her, she got it out on her own. She got so scared, she peed her self.

Very scary stuff, and just wanted to post to give people a heads up or perhaps see if anybody has any advice or experience with something like this. 

Not sure what could be done to fix this issue, other than getting a much smaller cage which should have smaller holes.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What kind of crate is it? A wired crate or a plastic crate?


----------



## brandeeno (Jan 3, 2012)

Wired. Largest crate the company makes... using a wall right now, to keep it smaller.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you could get a travel/shipping crate and that might reduce
the chances od it happening again. one of the places
i take my dog for exercise and for him to go to the bathroom
there's cyclone fencing. my dog lifts his leg along the
cyclone fencing. i often wonder if his foot will get caught
in the fencing.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry, I don't like wired crates, we do not use them in our house. We only use the plastic one (Vary-Kennels).

Hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

and crates are supposed to be their safe place lol. 

sorry, i had to throw that out there lol


----------



## brandeeno (Jan 3, 2012)

yeh, seriously. Meanwhile, I am sitting here at work, worrying if that will happen again and she won't be able to get unstuck. :-(


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have absolutely had that issue with wire crates and it is part of why my car crates are aluminum welded crates. Once my truck was on an incline and Grim's foot slid through and it took one person feeding his foot back through and two people lifting him to fix the problem because of the angle. Fortunately he has been very good at knowing when folks are there to help him.

Thank you for the reminder. 

Doggiedad, I have the same concern about the 2 x 4 horse fence in part of my yard. I never leave the dogs outside of earshot when they are outside.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We use plastic crates for that reason here as well, plus I've seen some dogs pry open the wire ones (in places plastic ones don't have).


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I do use wire crates, but usually the dogs are only crated when we are home with them, and awake to observe. I think it makes sense to get a Vari-Kennel or similar plastic one to avoid this issue happening. Something I do that might help with the wire crate is that I've got the 'main' one in the bedroom set up so that it's in the corner, and the back and side are flat against the wall. Then I put a small shelf against the other side, so there is a flat surface there too. So the only place to get a paw through would be the front, and it's a bit less likely. If you have the means, and don't want to get another crate, then maybe some plywood on the three sides without the door would help. Or, you could try putting screens on the crate so that her paws can't go through.

Just another reason to really think about what can happen and weigh out the pros and cons of any products you use for your dogs. Things can happen in the blink of an eye, and by doing everything you can to prevent them, you're just stacking the deck more in your favor that your puppers won't get hurt.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

We use the plastic "Vari Kennel" that you can also use on air travel. They can't get stuck in those holes.... You can find them in yard sales and on craigs list - and they are safer than the wire crates.

More cave like for puppy comfort.

Privacy for hiding all things that they steal... Wendy's room is also called the "Bat Cave" - the first place I look when I have missing socks or kleenex boxes.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

When Jazz was a pup the exact same thing happened. It was the middle of the night and we woke to him screaming. I was so scared but fortunately he was alright. We have a wire crate as well.


----------

